# Deepwater's Despair



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

Gentlemen, I would like thoughts in _italics_, speech in "quotes," and actions between *asterisks.*  Speech and thought may also be in colors, but be sure I can read them without undue distress.  Spoiler text may be used to convey information to one or more characters, so please don't read them if your name isn't on them.

*Our Brave Adventurers*

*Manzanita* - *Sargon the Barbarian* [CG Male Human Barbarian 1]

*dead_radish* - *Tyralis Deephome* [NG Male Elf Ranger 1]

*Mordane76* - *Prendalin of Crosston* [LN Male Human Necromancer 1]

*Erekose13* - *Fasithe "Fluke" Lightfingers* [CG Male Halfling Rogue 1]

*ender_wiggin* - *Torug "Little Bull" Skyhammer* [CN Male Halfling Cleric of Talos 1]

*carhesl* - *Korrim of Deepwater* [N Male Human Fighter 1]

And now our story begins...

*Korrim once again found himself in his home town of Deepwater after escorting a string of horses from Willow Grove to the Trader's Guild there.  He finds the town in a quiet and fearful state, the Guildmaster paying in goods instead of his usual gold, and a very megre selection of anything on the shelves.  Old Kit Walker, the priest at the temple of Fharlaghn that found him on their doorstep so many years ago, is willing to tell the sad tale.*

"All of our outgoing caravans have been attacked, horses taken, wagons gone, goods vanished.  Guards have been attacked in huge numbers with poisoned arrows, and when they try to pursue their attackers, they find themselves plunging into foot traps or stumbling into snares.  It would take so many guards to give proper protection that there would be no profit.  We tried hiring adventurers, but they tricked us.  Brought a few arrows, described a hiding spot, and collected their reward.  We sent out the next caravan, and it was raided as well.  The town council won't pay for any more attempts, so I'm not sure what we'll do..." Kit says with resignation.

*Fluke, of course, knew all of that.  He knew it because this was the reason Keylaran had built an alchemist's laboratory out in the middle of nowhere; because the various plants and other things around Deepwater made superior alchemy supplies.  Keylaran had been waiting and watching for the caravans to be safe again, and when the caravan carrying hundreds of gold pieces worth of her alchemical supplies was attacked, she raged for a day and destroyed half the lab.  Then she spent most of the night fixing everything.  Keylaran was about ready to front the reward money herself if she could just get a group of people willing to truly investigate.*

*Torug, Prendalin, and Sargon had been working with Korrim to guard the horse string, and found themselves in Deepwater with little prospect for a job.  Korrim at least had pointed them to the Empty Barrel tavern, run by Thrak, a massive half-orc who brewed his own beer.  It was far cheaper for slim purses than the extravagent Two Swords Inn.  Sargon had kept catching glimpses of his mysterious follower all the way to Deepwater, but hadn't seen him for half a day now.*

*Inside the Empty Barrel, it's dimly lit and smells of grease and ale.  It contains a bar across the back of the room, and several heavy tables and benches.  Thrak himself is at the bar, polishing it with a rag.  The place has a low ceiling with exposed beams, and Thrak's head nearly touches them.  He walks with his head leaned forward, and some scars on his forehead attest that he's had a run-in with the beams more than once.  He wears plain clothes and a greasy, stained apron.  He looks up at the trio as they enter, squinting at them in the glare of the fading daylight from the open door.  A half-dozen others, mostly working men, are chewing their way through bacon, bread, and stew, and washing it down with copious amounts of ale.*

*Tyralis had kept himself out of sight as they reached the town, and found it far easier to hide himself in a town, even a town as quiet as this one.  While the larger man had separated himself off from the others, his quarry and the other two had entered a small inn...*


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 24, 2004)

*Sargon The Barbarian*

Sargon, alone in a strange world.  Almost alone anyway.  His two companions were almost as strange as he was.  An awkward halfling raised by dwarves, and the wizard.  Sargon suspected him of being a necromancer, and thus didn't trust him, although he seemed an honest enough fellow.

"There is little work today, my friends, but the future will hold no shortage, so instead of wallowing in sorrow, let us enjoy our night off.  What I have, I will spend."

*The tall barbarian strides in, after only a brief glance at the surroundings.  His carriage, the power in his arms, and his ruggedly hansome features drawing not a few eyes.*

"Greetings, Thrak.  I'll take the best you've got for me and my friends, here."
*He smiles*
"Better tell me how much it will be first, though."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 24, 2004)

*Torug Skyhammer*

*The people around him towered over him, even the barstool was a few inches taller. He frowned, and noticed a few chuckles reverberate from the populace of the rugged Inn. Torug would have liked to challenge someone, but a week in jail had told him maiming people in public places was generally not allowed. So instead, he grimaces and swallows his pride. Torug swings up onto the stool, gracefully, an act he had committed ten thousand times before*

*Dropping a few silvers onto the bar, he smiles warmly and looks the enormous barkeep in the eye.* "Aye, well met. Some warm food and tall mug o ale, if you please."

"Don't worry over me, chap," says Torug, to the warrior beside him, "I've got the coin to pay for me own ale."

His common was far from perfect, but he had been around long enough for people to understand him and to pick up most of the discourse.


----------



## carhesl (Dec 24, 2004)

*Sitting with his back to the wall and his face over a stein Korrim watches the three newcomers enter. He hears some chuckles from some of the other patrons about the halflings and a few low-voiced comments, but he ignores them. _Fools_ His experience has told him that halflings can make just as fierce enemies or friends than many and are more likely to stand fast when the arrows start flying than most. The big fellow looks like he knows how to handle himself in a fight though. Intrigued a bit, Korrim takes another swallow.
_If there is trouble my money is on the big warrior and the two halflings._ 
Looking around the bar he sees several people he has seen before but none he would call a friend.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 24, 2004)

_"What a hell-hole,"_ Prendalin thought to himself, surveying the interior and the patronage.  Leaning on his staff, Prendalin shrugs at Sargon.  "We're not going to find much in the way of work spending an evening in frivality.  The mule is getting tired of grazing on the sparse grasses along the way, and Thok needs something other than trail rations.  I, for one, would be much happier on the trail with a job than sitting in a pub."

Working his way through those already here, Prendalin takes an empty table.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 24, 2004)

"By Tymora, Keylaran I bet you I could find us some unlikely heroes to deal with this.  If you really are serious about offering that reward, I'll round us up a group and lead 'em myself." Fluke had boasted to his mentor.  

*Now that he was in town wandering through the quiet streets he started to wonder if once again he had promised something a little too big. Bah he'd have to clean out the ashes from the furnace again if he lost the bet and came home without help like the last time when he said that he could find that herb Keylaran had needed.*

*Heading out of the Two Swords after an hour of drinking and asking around, his head hung low as Fluke decided to pop into the Empty Barrel and see if any of these so called heroes of the realm where laundering about.  _Must be someone in this town willing to make a bit of coin._ he thought to himself as the bright light of the street swept across the floor of the dark tavern when he flung the door open.  Stepping in he waited for his eyes to adjust before he surveyed the barroom looking to see who Thrak had managed to attract with his "famous" beer.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 25, 2004)

"Heh. A job? Have you noticed anything on the way in? This place is dead. All the shops are closed and everybody's out of work. Who could possibly have the loot to pay us? If you looking to get rich you came to the wrong place."


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 25, 2004)

"Rich - no.  Engaged - yes," Prendalin replies.  "I'm sure this is a nice town and all, but we're business-men in the end; places like this don't pay the bills.  They're nice to retire to and all at the end of a long and fruitful career, or to grow up in their relative safety.  Anyway - aren't we bound for further west?  There are larger towns - wasn't our destination Albon?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 25, 2004)

*Torug sighs*

"Well, we're here, so why not make the best of it? There may be no job, but there's warm food. Come, I'll buy you a drink."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 25, 2004)

*Tyralis watches the group enter the inn, and considers.  At some point, it's likely he'll be discovered - at the very least, he may have to intervene when that small one picks a fight.  Hell, it seem like he was going to head-butt the horse a few days back, just for being taller than him....  Besides, he's not trying to hide from the barbarian, just find a way to get close to him.  Perhaps something would present itself.*

*Shrugging, he steps around to the stables, and bundles up all of his gear but the bow and a small dagger, and quickly changes to a less recognizable set of clothing, stowing his gloves as well.  Surely Sargon had noted those in the few times he'd seen Tyralis.  Giving the stable boy 3 silver to watch over his gear, and a stern look to dissuade any thoughts of allowing someone else to remove it, Tyralis heads in to the inn (via the stable, if possible) and takes a seat across the room.*


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 25, 2004)

"Fine by me - I'm not one to turn down free food," Prendalin says with a smile.


----------



## carhesl (Dec 26, 2004)

Korrim, sitting quietly, notes the entry of an elf who also seems to be watching the two halflings and the big warrior. 
The elf sits at a table adjacent to Korrim.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 29, 2004)

*Thrak looks at the group and gives a broad smile, showing fairly impressive tusks for a half-orc.  He starts hauling out mugs from a shelf and begins to fill them from a barrel behind the counter as he talks.*

"Belike, ale be two copper, meal of stew 'n bread be five copper.  Be wantin' somethin' a mite fancier, I got a couple of coneys in the larder I could roast up wit' some taters and leeks and turnips.  Silver fer that," Thrak explains, doling out ale and making change as for those who need it with hands far more nimble than his large frame would suggest.

~~~~~

*Entering the Empty Barrel, Fluke finds that miraculously the latest horse caravan managed to deposit several guards here for the night.  You've never been able to catch them before they've taken off again.  It looks like tonight's your night...*

~~~~

*Tyralis finds the stableboy gives him almost an embarassment of thanks when he drops the silver into the lad's hands, and he practically swears on his life's blood to not let a thing come to harm.  Inside the small tavern is a small crowd, liberally covered with road dust, ordering food and drink from the half-orc at the bar.*


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sargon*

"Roast them coneys up, my good man.  That sounds great!"  Sargon turns to the others.  "Let's have a seat with our ales and chat a bit.  Food tastes better the hungrier you are."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 29, 2004)

*Tyralis waits by the bar for the group to finish ordering, doing his best to ignore them completely, and avoid arousing any suspicion.* _He's only human, but he may be observant.  The barbarian types often are._  *He orders the stew and bread, and an ale, taking a seat that doesn't face Sargon and the rest (preferably at the bar).  If he notices Fluke come in, he will strike up a conversation with him as well.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 29, 2004)

*Torug Skyhammer*

*The halfling picks up his mug of ale, which is larger than a pitcher on his scale, and tilts it. You can see his adam's apple bobbing up and down rapidly, and he spills not a drop.*

Taking a seat with the others, he says, "Aye. Food tastes better the more ale you got."

*Waiting for the food, Torug drinks a little more, wrinkling his nose as some of the dust and grime gets into his face. If he notices Tyralis eavesdropping or watching them too carefully, he'll mention it to the others, but is at the moment too tired to do anything about it.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Opening the door, Fluke is happy to see so many potential employees.  Perhaps his gamble will pay of this time.  He smiles to himself as he approaches the nearest empty table.  Grabbing one of the chairs and nodding to Thrak, Fluke climbs up on top of the chair so that he can be seen by the patrons of the Empty Barrel.  To those paying any attention to their surroundings they see a short, skinny halfling dressed in a grey cloak and sporting thin dark hair stand up on one of the chairs, barely over the heads of those larger folk in the room.  Clearing his throat, Fluke begins, *

"Dear patrons, as a member of the Alchemist's Guild and the Adventurer's Guild and on behalf of our noted citizen Keylaran Fairweather I have a proposition.  Recently a number of caravans travelling to and from Deepwater have gone missing.  Ms. Fairweather has offered a reward to any adventurers willing to join me to discover and correct the cause of this situation.  Any one who is interested in helping out our fine community please join me here."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sargon*

Sargon chuckles at Turug's comment, although his eyes are mostly on Thrak.  _I wonder if I could take that one.  The bigger they are, the harder they fall...._
"Where I come from, the ale's not so good."

*Sargon puts down his mug at Fluke's announcement.*  "There you go, guys.  I knew there'd be no shortage of adventure for us."


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 29, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Any one who is interested in helping out our fine community please join me here."[/color]




"Fine - anything that gets us on the way," Prendalin says.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 29, 2004)

"Well, if no one here has any objections, I wouldn't mind some skull-bashin'. Heh. Ye can count me in."

*With that, Torug takes another long swig of his drink.*


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 29, 2004)

*Tyralis listens to the little one's short announcement, and considers.*  _Easy money, or more than it seems?  Hmmmm._

"What do you know of the bandits?  How many, how armed, how organized?  Where do they hole up?  Are they freelance, or paid by a rival?  All caravans, or only a few?  What sort of payment can we expect?  Expenses, or just a flat reward?  A bounty per head, or only on full completion?  A bonus for recovered goods?  And do you want them captured, or stopped?"

*His questions are rattled off rapid fire, but don't seem extremely considered - simply what comes to him next to ask.  He awaits the response as he sizes up the other potential clients.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 29, 2004)

*Torug looks at this man, as he's spitting out questions. His laugh starts as a chuckle, but soon he tips back in his chair with a snort as the man has no intention of stopping. His face is contorted in mirth as a deep-bellied roar emanates from the Little Bull.*

"So many questions, so many questions. Things like these are best discussed over a drink. I'd invite you to sit, but I don't like the looks of those ears and that bow. Elf and arrow don't go together."

*At this, he laughs a little harder at his own joke.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fluke is a little concerned that those who seem the most interested might not get along when the other halfling starts to laugh like a dwarf.  But he tries to answer a few of the questions that the elf voices. *

"Well see that is part of the problem. None of the caravan guards return to tell tales of what may have happened and no successful mission has uncovered the truth. I am afraid that we would be walking into the unknown.  Nothing like a little uncertainty to make it more exciting though. I can tell you though that lately it has been all caravans that are lost, that is why this town is so... deserted." he says searching for the right word. "As for pay, I need to figure out how many here are interested before we can really get down to those details."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 30, 2004)

*Tyralis shrugs.*  "No one has investigated the site, tracked the road, anything of that sort?  Or are we the first to truly investigate?"  *He steps closer to the group as he speaks.*  "Has the town suffered any attacks, or lost any cattle, or had thefts?"  *He stands behind the halfling, certainly not attempted to stand over the small fellow.*  "I ask my questions now, so that we are not surprised when we are in the field."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2004)

"I kin tell ye a bit," Thrak says, coming to Fluke's rescue.  "We have 'ad a few guards come back, but they says the were attacked from cover of the trees, by archers on both sides using poisoned arrows.  There've not been any attacks on town itself, but they've gone from three days out to two days out... They're getting closer each time.  Some of th' locals tried to track 'em-"

"But there weren't any tracks of whoever's attacking, only the tracks from the wagons and horses, and those disappear to the north before they go a quarter-mile," another patron offers, slamming back his ale.  Thrak nods in agreement, his brows furrowed in anger.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 30, 2004)

"It appears t' me some magicks may be afoot. Some kind of illusion, mayhaps? D'ya know of any mages that dwell in the area? Could be one of them t' blame fer this mess."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2004)

"Not that I know of," Thrak says, shaking his head.  "Closest thing we have is Master Keylaran, she know a dab of magic, but it ain't her doin' this.  Could be someone else, o' course.  Someone from out of town, maybe."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 30, 2004)

*Sargon*

*Sargon suddenly slams his mug to the table, splashing ale in various directions.*

"I'm in on this!  Poison, witchcraft, ambush, whatever.  I'm not afraid.  It's something alive that's behind this.  And thus it can bleed.  Now who's with me and this brave little halfling?  The more the merried I say."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 30, 2004)

_This one will be interesting...._  *Tyralis sighs, and brushes off his leathers, approaching Fluke.*  "I am interested in your job, sir.  When does the investigation begin?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 30, 2004)

"Thanks Thrak, forgot 'bout them.  So that's four who sound like they are interested.  Any other takers?  Come on, Fluke's not a bad leader, promise."  

"I guess I can discuss how this is going to work then. Keylaran, who is fronting the money for this venture, wants three things out of anyone that goes after the bandits; their leader's head on a plate (or at least proof of death, or even a live body captured), a detailed description of their lair (and she will want to see it for herself), and the recovery of her shipment of alchemical supplies."  

"I have been told that as long as we bring all that back we get 100gp up front and upto 400gp depending on the success of each of the goals of the mission, most important though is the return of her supplies. I am sure that we could make a few gold on the side as well if we return the good stolen from the other merchants in Deepwater.  All their goods should be stamped with Deepwater's seal so anything beyond that is ours for the taking."  

"As poison is definitely involved, Keylaran will also give each of us an antitoxin up front.  The one caveate is that once you have agreed to the job, she wants to meet all of ya. So if you are still interested, please give me your names and make your mark here." Fluke says, producing a small sheet of paper and a pen for the others to sign on.


----------



## carhesl (Dec 30, 2004)

Korrim raises his stein. "Count me in. Korrim of Deepwater be my name."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 31, 2004)

*Torug's eyebrows are lifted*

"A hundred gold, eh? Doesn't seem like a bad deal t' me. For a hundred gold ones I'll see this boss o' yers."

*Torug finishes his first mug of ale (he had been drinking steadily the whole time). He drops off the stool and signs the parchment.*


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 31, 2004)

"If I'm signing something, I'm reading it first - if my parents had read into everything, I wouldn't have spent my formative years being beaten with a cane," Prendalin says, moving forward to peruse the document.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 31, 2004)

*Sargon*

"Yes, so, I'll be signing that too, I suppose.  If it sounds good.  What do you think, Prendalin?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 31, 2004)

"Pleased to meet you Korrim, good to have a local in on this, though I dont think we have met yet. Here you go, Prendalin was it?  I'm Fasithe Lightfingers, but please just call me Fluke.  You should find it all to your liking, as it is the standard contract." 

*Fluke says, shaking Korrim's hand, the halflings tiny fingers are almost childlike to the larger man.  Turning to Prendalin, Fluke hands him the paper introducing himself properly.*

*Prendalin looks at the paper which looks like one of the standard contracts drawn up by the Adventurers Guild.  As a matter of fact at the bottom of the page the Deepwater branch of the Adventurers Guild has a small advertisment offering to draw up Adventuring Contracts.  The preamble is pretty standard and the terms of the contract deal with the three items that Fluke had mentioned in his speech.  All in all with the guarantee off the guild at the bottom it looks pretty tight. *


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 31, 2004)

"Yes, it is," Prendalin says, reading over the contract.  "Looks in order, but one of course can never be sure without reading," he says, signing the contract.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 31, 2004)

"Hmghf. Well I guess that settles it for me. So when do we meet this Keylaran of yours?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 31, 2004)

"We can set out right away if you are all finished your meals.  She lives a little outside town, but not too far.  Ready?" Fluke says as he gathers up the signed paper, hoping that everyone who wants to join has signed on.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Dec 31, 2004)

"Well, for a hundred gold I think I can - "

*Torug's stomach audibly growls, and he falls silent *

"Well, maybe I finish eating first, y' know? Chap has to eat."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 1, 2005)

*Tyralis' handwriting is blocky and coarse, but recognizable.*  "Lead on, boss."


----------



## carhesl (Jan 2, 2005)

"I have all I own with me, I am ready to go." 
*Korrim signs the contract*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Fluke orders an ale while he waits for those still eating to finish, offering to  buy one for anyone else who has to wait.  Then he leads his small troupe out towards Keylaran's place, trying to judge what to make of each of them and also trying to remember their names from what they wrote given that most did not introduce themselves.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 4, 2005)

Tyralis, Elven Ranger 1

*As they walk, Tyralis easily begins checking his bowstring, the fletching on his arrows, and other small, mundane details.  It's clear he is practiced at the upkeep, and familiar with his bow.  It's also fairly clear, for those with a slightly discerning mind, that he doing his best to make sure every one else knows that he's familiar with it.  After a few moments of travel, he turns to the nearest companion and says, unceremoniously,* "So, what do you bring?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 4, 2005)

*Torug, Cleric 1 (Talos)*

*The elf's question shook Torug out of a daze. Along with his food, he had consumed a very respectable amount of ale. His halfling liver had gotten used to it through years of drinking, but nevertheless was somewhat unsuited to processing such a large amount of toxin.*

*Torug's morningstar is kept in a sling across his shoulders, the handle of it rising past his right shoulder, and the spiked ball in midair behind his back. He unslings it in one, fluid, practiced motion, letting the wind whisper through a few cracks in the wooden handle.*

"Here's me club," he says quietly. His hand jumps to the middle of the wooden shaft, and he reaches upwards and offers the weapon to Tyralis. "T'was given to me by a dwarven elder. Heh. It's nice; plain, simple, and sharp."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 4, 2005)

"A mule, a cart, and some light reading," Prendalin says to Tyralis.  "A dagger to whittle.  Oh, and my notebook - I'm starting a funeral log and journal that I can make reports to the Church of the Judge as we make stops in the cities.  Oh... and Thok.  What do you say, Thok - would you like to come along, too," Prendalin says to the raven on his staff.

"RWARK, Come along, RWARK," Thok responds hoarsely.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 4, 2005)

*Tyralis considers the morningstar, noting that it seems to have seen use.*  "That's got to frighten a man when you swing it at arm's level...."  *He hands it back carefully.*  "I prefer my plain, simple and sharp to be at a distance" he says, gesturing to his quiver.  "But all the same, you've got to be prepared."  *His battleaxe isn't nearly as used as Torug's star, but does look serviceable.  Close examination reveals that he sports several throwing axes about his person as well.  He looks at the others, expectantly, not glancing at the mage.*


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 4, 2005)

*Sargon*

*Sargon is somewhat lost in thought, examining the ranger. *

_Looks familiar, that one.  It's not him been following me, is it? _ 

"I'm Sargon.  I can hunt, trap, swim, climb trees, stuff like that.  Check this out."

*He holds out his glavie and swings it about a bit.*

"I saw one of these at a store.  It seems more dangerous than the long spears I used to use on the steppes.  If we're attacked, just stay behind me.  Don't get in my way.  You can stay back there and shoot arrows or cast spells, or do whatever you do."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2005)

Joining in the conversation, Fluke says "For my part I am an apprentice alchemist and an adventurer.  I prefer to find the most expedient way to end a confrontation. Games of chance are my bread and butter and I have been known to tell a good joke every now and again."


----------



## carhesl (Jan 6, 2005)

"I fight!" "I'm a simple soldier, nothing more."
*Looking at the others*
"If...When.. combat comes, some of you should stay behind me. This shield of mine is big enough to allow spellcasting and missile-fire at a safe distance."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 17, 2005)

Are we still alive?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

OOC - I'm back!  Really.  I swear.  

*Fluke leads the rest of the group through town until they reach a relatively new stone building on the edge of town.  A huge chimney on one side of the building is going strong, and on top of the building you see a hint of glass.  A three-story tower projects up from the back of the building, decorated with several hideous gargoyals.  Fluke leads you to a sturdy wooden door bound with steel in the front of the building.  A heavy brass doorknocker in the shape of a dragon's head leers at you all.  Knowing what's going to happen next, Fluke steps to the side and knocks.*

*A few moments later the door swings open with frightening aclarity, enough to have blackened the eye or bloodied the nose of anyone standing too close.  The person opening the door is a woman of average height with flaming red locks pulled back severely.  She wears dull robes of sturdy canvas and leather, much stained with various substances, and eaten away in some places by some unguessable substance.  She is slender and fine-boned, and may have been pretty if it wasn't for the thoroughly annoyed expression on her face.*

"_WHAT?!_" she roars in a hoarse voice, then checks herself when she sees Fluke.  "Oh, it's you.  Who are they?" she says rudely, pointing to the rest of the group.  Fluke knows this is about par for the course when dealing with Keylaran.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2005)

"Their my recruits. See I told you I could find a few adventurers to help me track down our stuff. They are all here to deal with the bandits.  You said if I could find em you'd pay em to get the stuff back. Well here we are, and look they have all signed an adventuring contract and everything. I got it all covered." says Fluke quickly, his voice somewhat different and his pace definitely a lot faster.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 24, 2005)

_"This is starting out swimmingly,"_ Prendalin mumbles mentally to himself.  Leaning into his staff, he listens attentively.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 24, 2005)

Tyralis, Elven Ranger 1

*Tyralis watches the interactions curiously, interested to find out how their avowed leader will handle the situation.*  _So what kind of leader will he be, I wonder?  A stand and fight, or a run and hide?_


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 26, 2005)

*Torug swaggers forth, partly by habit and partly by intoxication.

"So, m'aam, what can ya tell us about this problem o' yers?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

"Hmph.  Well, I'll suppose they'll do.  Get in," Keylaran says with ill grace, gesturing for everyone to enter.  The room is clearly an alchemical lab of fantastic proportions.  Anyone with knowledge of the craft knows that this room contains only the finest materials for making virtually any strange substance.  There are numerous stone-topped tables covered with elegant glassware, swooping and swirling around morters and pestles.  Small contained flames with no visible source burn under some of the containers, and a small rushing waterfall in the corner provides water for the laboratory.  The smell in here is harsh and bitter.

"Don't touch anything if you want to keep your fingers," she warns, and then perches on a high stool so that she is above everyone.  "My problem is I just got my gots-besotted lab established here and was about to secure a good trade route through Redhaven to Albon, and then my first load of cargo gets stolen!  I made them from the first herbs of the season, and I can't just replace that with a snap of the fingers!  My reputation as an alchemist is at stake, and my standing within the Brotherhood of Alchemy will be compromised!  I want my cargo back, and I wanted it yesterday."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 26, 2005)

*Tyralis nods thoughtfully.*  "Can you provide us the exact route the caravan was taking?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2005)

"Yup, we'll get right on it and have the supplies back in jif. Oh right introductions, right? You said you wanted to meet em all. So we have Torug and Tyralis." Fluke says pointing to the two who have spoken, then to the rest of the members as they are ushered inside. "And this is Korrim, he's from Deepwater, this is Sargon, and that there is Prendalin." he finishes, trying to peer around legs to see if he's missed anyone.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 27, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon remains silent, a barely visible smile of amusement on his face.  He looks carefully about at the equipment.  He understands none of it, but knows there are many paths to power, and he is willing to try more than one of them.  Not used to being ignored by women, Sargon glances back occationally to Keylaran, trying to size her up.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 27, 2005)

*Torug sits if there is any available seating that looks harmless. Otherwise, he stands and lets the bossy woman have her way, saying nothing, and only listening to his potential source of cash for the time being.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

*Keylaran waves her hand at Tyralis' question.*

"Of course, what do you think I am, stupid?  There's only one good road to Redhaven, and here's a copy of the map Teggis gave me to show where the caravan would be going.  That would be Teggis Tosscobble, Guildmaster of the Caravan Guild, for those not in the know.  Anyway, I marked about where the attacks have been happening.  They started out about three day's travel away, but they've been getting a little closer each time.  My caravan was attacked a day and a half away from Deepwater," she explains quickly, laying out a parchment map on the table.  The road is bordered by woods nearly all the way to Redhaven, and is about ten miles north of the Deepwater river.

*At Fluke's introduction, Keylaran nods sharply and looks around at everyone.  She projects an insane amount of self-confidence and arrogance, and it's clear she doesn't trust easily.*

"Huh, Korrim, I remember you.  Well then, if you're all so eager to get going, let me give you the first part of your fee.  One vial of antitoxin for each," she says, reaching over and grabbing a rack of small glass vials full of some viscous green substance.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 27, 2005)

"That doesn't bode well," Prendalin says at the mention of anti-toxin.  "Anything we should know about the people holding up these caravans - like we might need these?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2005)

"Pretty sure I covered that one.  Oh I know, Thrak remembered bout the arrows back at the bar. Yup the bandits use poisoned arrows to attack the caravans.  Part of the payment I mentioned included these vials. Nice maps Keylaran, here can I take them with?" Fluke says, trying to cover things so that the alchemist doesnt suspect that he forgot to inform everyone what they were getting into.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

"Of course you can take them, I don't want you getting lost.  And you get a hundred gold up front, like I promised," she says, and takes out several small purses.  Each prove to have ten pieces of platinum in them.  "Now, get going!  And if you run off with my gold, you'll wish you'd never been born."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 27, 2005)

*Torug takes the money and the vial and pockets both. He waits silently for the group to assemble somewhere outside, so they may discuss their course of action...


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 28, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon checks his pouch for coins.  Satisfied, he admonishes Fluke on the way out.  "You will know these herbs and potions and whatnot that the lady's looking for if we find them, won't you?"

Once outside, he cocks his head and gazes at the clouds.  "The bandits attack the roads, counting on surprise.  We should take to the bush."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 28, 2005)

"But this is a very large map," replies Torug. "Can't hope to scour it all, and save this m'aam's business now, can we?"

"I say we take to the road, pretend to be a caravan - to draw them out."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2005)

"Well, we are, perhaps, not the most convincing of caravans.  Besides, I dislike walking in to an ambush, even one we know is coming.  Be aware an arrow will pierce you at some point is small comfort when the arrow comes...."

*Tyralis too checks his pouch, and nods.*  "Perhaps a quick moment in town, to pick up supplies, now that we are a bit more informed?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 28, 2005)

"But even when we are fully stocked and armed, where will we begin? By heading knee deep into their territory? How is that any better for an ambush?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2005)

"Myself, I prefer to have at least a chance to avoid the ambush, and set one of my own.  If some of you are not up to a trek through the woods, and worry, we can find a cushy wagon, and ride on it until they shoot at us.  I'm sure Sargon and I can play outrider anyway...."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2005)

Outside the shop, Fluke answers Sargon's question, "Yup I helped pack up the shipment, I'll know it when I see it.  I know some of the other merchants in town too, so if we find some of their stuff we can bring it back to them for further reward."

As discussion turns to plans, Fluke adds, "Well I always figured that I'd manage to find some sneaky types who'd join me for a little reconnoitering. We could all go looking though.  I don't like the idea of just wandering into the ambush neither, with all those poisoned arrows it just doesn't seem like a sound plan to me.  What kind of gear are you thinking of Tyralis?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2005)

"To start, a second or third vial of this antitoxin, in case of emergencies - perhaps just one, that everyone could use as needed.  I'd also like an elixir of healing, if we can find one, in case one of us is wounded in the attack...."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2005)

"Ah good point, let me see if I can grab one of each of those."  Fluke says nipping back into Keylaran's shop.  

To Keylaran he says, "Hey, Keylaran, could we get another couple of those vials, oh and did we have any of those healing elixirs left?  Might be a good idea for us to take a couple of those too.  Of course I'd offer to pay for it, what with you includin' me in on this little adventure."  As he speaks he fishes through his pouches to pull out the coins that she had just given him.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 29, 2005)

* While Fluke is inside, Torug wonders aloud why Keyleran doesn't bother to come with them.

"I can see that's she's busy, with running a shop and all," he said, "But it's not like she'll get any business unless this mess is solved..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Ah good point, let me see if I can grab one of each of those."  Fluke says nipping back into Keylaran's shop.
> 
> To Keylaran he says, "Hey, Keylaran, could we get another couple of those vials, oh and did we have any of those healing elixirs left?  Might be a good idea for us to take a couple of those too.  Of course I'd offer to pay for it, what with you includin' me in on this little adventure."  As he speaks he fishes through his pouches to pull out the coins that she had just given him.



  "Then I suggest you do, Fluke m'boy, because I don't have a whole lot on tap, considering how long this has been going on," Keylaran says, taking back Fluke's purse and removing half the platinum from it.  She turns and flings another vial of antitoxin in Fluke's direction.  "And tell them, if they ask, that I no longer leave Deepwater unless it is for life and death, and it hasn't gotten to that point yet."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 29, 2005)

*Sargon*

"One place to start is to find the site of the most recent ambush, find it, and then try to find some tracks leading away.  If they're hijacking wagons, it's hard to haul off all the loot without taking the wagon itself.  If they take the wagon, it will be hard to hide its tracks."

"I say we consult a map.  Figure out the most recent ambush, and head out overland towards it.  If we find trouble before we reach it, so much the better.  If not, we try to track the missing wagons."

"Some healing potions would be a grand idea."  *Sargon hands his bag of coins to Fluke*  "I assume you know where to find some."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 31, 2005)

Tyralis, Elven Ranger 1

*Tyralis nods, satisfied that the majority seemed to be taking his suggestion.*  "Are any among us skilled with bows or thrown weapons?  I suspect that our first run in with the bandits will be at range, and it would be helpful to be able to respond in kind...."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

Fluke returns from Keylaran's, "Got another vial of antitoxin just in case. As for ranged, I'm a pretty good shot with my crossbow here, especially if I can sneak up to some good cover."

Isida: 



Spoiler



Is there anywhere I would know about to get healing potions since Keylaran didnt offer any?


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 4, 2005)

Prendalin listens, adding nothing to the present discussion.

_OOC: I'm still here, just wanted to make sure people didn't think I wasn't._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

*The temple of Fharlaghn would probably have healing potions for sale, and Korrim knows that the priest, Kit Walker, would be happy to sell some to his group.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 5, 2005)

"I dun like bows and arrows as much as a good club, but Talos'll look after me if we get in a scrap..." says the halfling, responding to elf's question.

"Since y'all seem to be set on that plan o' yers, I guess I have little choice," he says with a cheery smile.

[OOC: the only players we seem to have lost are the ones that we started this game for. Ironic, but I still want to play.]


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2005)

*Sargon*

"So.  If everyone agrees with my plan, let's get to it.  Fluke, can you purchase all the healing potions we can afford.  I donated my entire front money to that cause.  Perhaps some others could donate as well.  Then we must find a map, and find out the location of the last ambush.  We should be able to do that today.  Then we'll set out first thing in the morning."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2005)

In reply to Sargon, Fluke says, "Yup I'll go buy them, Korrim if you want to join me that would be helpful. You might know some of the local priests better than I. The temple of Fharlagan should have some, so we'll go there. The map I have here, so I think we are all set.  We can go as soon as you want, heck I'm ready now pretty much."  He is a little eager as he has been sitting around Keylaran's shop and if you think she is insufferable normally, she has been impossible to live with after the loss of her stuff.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 5, 2005)

*Tyralis nods, and toss the coin pouch to Fluke.*  "Don't spend it all, but remember who put in coin."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

*The church of Fharlaghn is a sturdy wooden affair, carved by a hundred different travelers, and showing styles from all over Low'verok.  Inside it is much the same, put together from woods brought from all parts of the land.  The priest, Father Walker, is pacing in a circle at the front of the church, a kind of walking prayer done by priests of the Traveler.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 5, 2005)

"Aye," nods the halfling to the ones left outside Keyleran's shop. "Should we leave now, or tomorrow morn?"

[OOC: since we arrived sometime during the day, I'm getting the image that it's either afternoon or dusk right now.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Fluke approaches Father Walker slowly, hoping the priest will notice him without having to interrupt.  If he doesn't Fluke waits calmly off to the side, trying very very hard not to begin pacing too, his innate restlessness warring with his patience.*

*At the first opportunity he asks, "Father Walker, sir, my companion and I were wondering if you might have a few elixirs of healing available for us.  We are leaving soon to try and put a stop to the recent bandit activity near Deepwater and feel that we might need to have our bases covered."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 7, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> "Aye," nods the halfling to the ones left outside Keyleran's shop. "Should we leave now, or tomorrow morn?"
> 
> [OOC: since we arrived sometime during the day, I'm getting the image that it's either afternoon or dusk right now.]




"I'd err on the side of caution and say we should leave in the morning.  We might lose a few hours on the tracks, but they'll have to rest as well, and better light should provide better conditions for tracking and avoiding an ambush... if they happen to get the drop on us," Prendalin says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Fluke approaches Father Walker slowly, hoping the priest will notice him without having to interrupt.  If he doesn't Fluke waits calmly off to the side, trying very very hard not to begin pacing too, his innate restlessness warring with his patience.*
> 
> *At the first opportunity he asks, "Father Walker, sir, my companion and I were wondering if you might have a few elixirs of healing available for us.  We are leaving soon to try and put a stop to the recent bandit activity near Deepwater and feel that we might need to have our bases covered."



  "Of course m'lad.  I'd be happy to supply your group with a potion apiece, if they would care to give a pittance to the church when they have the funds.  I'm glad there's finally some native Deepwater folk going out to take care of these bandits.  If I wasn't so old, I might go with you.  Come, come, let me get them here..." Father Walker says, and goes to an enclosed shrine at the front of the church.  From it he pulls several bottles of a slightly bubbly, honey-colored liquid in glass bottles.  They're sealed with wax and marked with a green healing symbol.  Father Walker will give one for each person in the party.  "Pray to Fharlaghn that you are able to make the roads safe once again, my son."

OOC - It's late afternoon, about three o'clock.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 8, 2005)

”Thank you father. We really appreciate your blessings, I will pass them on to the group.” Fluke replies, pocketing the potions. 

*He nudges his belt pouch feeling just a little guilty for not paying for the potions up front.  The priest did say that they could pay later, so Fluke promised himself to remember his debt. In the mean time it wouldn’t hurt to keep the money that the others had given him for safekeeping would it?*

*Fluke offers a quick prayer to Fharlangan, not really sure what to say as he has never really paid heed to the god.  Then he heads back out to the rest of the group with Korrim.*

”Hello all, I have a potion for each of us.” *He hands them each one.* ”Well, shall we head out now?  Or did you want to rest the night before heading out early in the morning?  If so I am going to see what other information I can find out in town. Perhaps look into further rewards from the other merchants who have been attacked as well.” he says to the others.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 8, 2005)

"I know I would ruther fight with the sun on me back. I say we leave tomorrow morn, all rested up with a belly full o' breakfast. What d'ya say?"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 8, 2005)

*Tyralis nods.*  "Rest and rewards are both good arguments, I think.  Information would be helpful as well.  I vote we leave in the morn."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2005)

*Sargon*

"Do we know where the last attack was, and when?  If not, let's find that out this day.  We can leave bright and early."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

"I believe we do know where the last attack was, but I'll see if I can't find out more information."  Fluke says before taking off to see what he can find out.  

*Being early in the day he will visit the local merchant and find out what they know about the bandits and ask if there is any reward in it if the group were to bring back all the merchant's goods.  Then as shops begin to close, he will make his way through the inns to gather information making the inn where everyone else is his last stop.*

_[ooc:Gather Information +4, Knowledge (local) +4]_


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2005)

_OOC:  Unless you've got any more twists or important RPing to do, I think we're ready to skip to the morning when we set off._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

*You can confirm that the last attack was about a day and a half out from Deepwater, and the jeweler, blacksmith, and cloth merchant would all be delighted to pay a reward for the return of their goods.*

*The next morning the group gathers, having had breakfast from Thrak in the form thick slabs of bread and bacon, washed down with cider.  Heading out onto the road, the morning is bright and cool, and the birds sing brightly into the dawn.  There is a meadow-like verge that extends to about ten feet on either side of the road, which is large enough for a wagon and a couple horses to travel on comfortably.*

*As you further and further, you see little sign of conflict, and it becomes curious that so much death and chaos could have occured on such a quiet road.  However, just after lunch, you spot a particularly large tree that leans over the road.  Nothing would be too unusual about it, except that Sargon and Korrim both spot a large nest of some sort in the branches.  It is a particularly large nest, and both spy a pair of large and predatory birds on the branches nearby.*


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon is in a good mood.  As much as he likes to get out of the city, he can't really complain about such a fine breakfast and pleasent accomodations.  He's starting to feel a bit lonely for female companionship, as well, which seems unlikely to be found while fighting bandits.

"Soon, we need to get out of this meadow.  To avoid ambush, we need to do more bushwhacking.  Hmmm, that seems like a particularly large birdnest.  See that?"  *He points it out to the others.*

_OOC:  Does it seem large enough that the nest's occupants might pose a threat to humans?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

*These birds probably have a wingspan of over six feet.  They could inflict a nasty injury, and they probably could kill someone.*


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 11, 2005)

*Tyralis considers the birds.*  "Big indeed.  I wonder if they're inclined to attack...."  *He thinks back on what he knows of such creatures.*  (OOC: K(Nature))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

*Those are bloodhawks, parents by the look of it, and they probably have young to feed.  They are very aggressive birds that cause deep bleeding wounds to their prey.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 11, 2005)

"Stay on your toes, men," says Torug. "If possible, I'd wanna get through here without any trouble. But if they get agitated, we might be in for a good scrap."

*Torug tries not to make any blatant, quick movements, and mentally finishes a prayer to Talos.*


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 11, 2005)

"Keep quiet, Thok," Prendalin says sternly to the raven on his shoulder.  *He pulls back on the reins to slow the mule and the cart. *


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2005)

Sargon frowns at the mule and cart.  "We're going off roads here.  Do you really need that cart?  We should probably try to avoid that nest.  Let's head into the brush now and give it a wide berth."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 12, 2005)

"I'm not a strapping soldier like most of you - I can't carry what I own on my person.  Anyway - carts provide cover; you all may take cover behind it when they start shooting poison arrows at us as well," Prenadlin replies.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2005)

"I agree Sargon, I think it might be best to skirt around the nest of these brids, there is no reason to aggrevate them. Come on follow me up this way." Fluke says as he starts bounding off into the forest, ignoring or forgetting about the potential problem the wagon might cause in the denser terrain.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2005)

*Sargon*

"You can't take that cart through the woods.  Let's strap it onto the mule.  You can lead the mule.  Leave the cart here.  I'll help you.  But let's hurry.  I don't want those big birds seeing us.  Keep you bows handy gentlemen."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 12, 2005)

*Very carefully edging your way around the birds, keeping to the treeline to make it harder for them to dive upon you, you pass without incident.  Eventually darkness begins to fall, and the road still stretches on before you...*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 14, 2005)

"I do not relish an attack on us at night. Perhaps we should stop here and put up camp.  We can sit two to a watch tonight and set a fire.  Who's hungry?" says Fluke, hoping one of the others will do the cooking cause he has proven to Keylaran repeatedly not to let him near food preparation.  One can only hope that he is better at mixing chemicals than he is at cooking.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sargon*

"Yes.  We will only blunder into ambush in the dark.  We will stay off the road entirely tomorrow.  Fluke or another quiet one can scout, and I will lead the others.  Your mule can follow last, Prenadlin."

Sargon can cook, though not well.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 14, 2005)

Tyralis, Elven Ranger 1

"Fair enough.  We should set watches now, yes?  2 at a time, 3 hour shifts?  Or do you prefer to sleep in?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 14, 2005)

"I'll volunteer for the dreaded middle shift."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 14, 2005)

"I'm glad someone did. hehe.  Good idea, while you get setup I'll scout, then I will take last watch" replies Fluke, happy to be sneaking away from that loud cart.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2005)

*Scouting up ahead, Fluke sees some old signs of some of the past ambushes, though they are obviously not at all fresh.  There are some arrows embedded into trees, a couple small bones, and some shallow wagon-ruts headed southeast.  The others make a stew of some travel rations augmented by a few fresh greens and a rabbit that was stupid enough to try to run from the party.*

*The night is fairly quiet, with little of the nighttime noises that one usually hears in this area of the country.  It's like some of the woodlands around the larger cities that have been nearly emptied by hunting.  The night passes without incident, as there doesn't seem to be anything much larger than a rabbit to disturb you.*

*In the morning, you break camp and consult the map for the best route to take.  It's about midday before you reach the site of the last attack.  The signs are more recent here, with the wagon ruts more visible (heading southeast), as are the faint hoofprints of the horses.  A few arrows are about stuck into trees.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 27, 2005)

Torug searches the ground for anything that might have been dropped or left behind. A clue perhaps...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2005)

Sargon will attempt to help Torug.  (survival +5)


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 28, 2005)

*Tyralis kicks in and helps too.  *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

*It seems as if there are no tracks on the ground other than human ones.  However, many of the arrows seem to have been shot downward.  Curious, Sargon climbs a tree and discovers several gouges made by sharp little claws.  Close examination proves them to be kobold tracks.  They must be using the trees to stage their ambushes.  There doesn't seem to be a whole lot else on the ground, as the raiders made off with the wagons and the horses, and the guards took back their own wounded.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 28, 2005)

"The trees," says Torug, pointing at the arrows. "They must have been in the trees when they fired those. That's probably how the tracks disappeared."

Torug takes off his armor and weapons, and climbs the nearby trees to examine them for clues.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 28, 2005)

*Tyralis clambers quickly up the tree to look for himself, and presumably comes to the same conclusion.*

"Kobolds.  Dirty, stinking, cowardly kobolds.  No wonder - are there any caverns or cave systems around this area, Fluke?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2005)

"Not that I can remember off hand." replies Fluke, "Let me check the map."  Fluke pulls out the map again and looks to see if there are any caves or if he remembers some now that he has a frame of reference (Knowledge Local +4).  

[ooc:Is south east the way we came? or is it further down the road? or does that head off the road?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

OOC - Southeast is off the road, towards the Deepwater river.  The river is called thus because it is in a very deep, steep-sided gorge.  Many caves are in the area.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2005)

"You know come to think of it.  These tracks look like they head southeast.  That would be towards the Deepwater river.  Its a deep gorge, probably lots of caves there." says Fluke having consulted the map.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 28, 2005)

*Tyralis nods.*  "I'd be willing to bet they're in those caves, nasty buggers.  Is there any history of Kobold activity around?  A warren nearby, anything like that?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 1, 2005)

"Kobolds I canna wait to get me hands on! Blasted buggers, attacking honest traders like that. Ain't right. Little cowards they are too..." mutters Torug.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2005)

*Sargon*

"Kobolts, little buggers are hardly worth the effort to skewer them.  But ambushes w/poison arrows could be dangerous.  The raiders made off with wagons and horses, can you follow their tracks, Torug?  Keep your eyes in the trees as we go."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

*With someone following the tree road, and someone following the faint wagon tracks, you're able to following the kobold raiders.  The tracking is difficult, and you have to consume many hours of daylight back-tracking and checking to make sure you're heading in the right direction.  It's not until dusk that you find something.  There's a low hillock covered with thick vines.  Torug's sharp eyes spot something sticking out of the dirt next to the vines; a large bone, like that from a horse.  He also spies a few bits of broken boards further on.  The wagon tracks go on past the hillock, though they are much fainter.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 3, 2005)

"I can scout ahead, stay here." Fluke says as he darts into the undergrowth, heading for the top of the small hillock.

_[ooc: Hide +14, Move Silently +12]_


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 4, 2005)

Torug draws his morningstar and whispers what everyone is plainly thinking. "Well, I be thinking this is it. A horse bone, broken boxes...get ready fer a good rough and tumble, eh?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

*Are you examining the bones?  Following the tracks?  Looking at the vines?*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon eyes the trees suspiciously.  "They've got to be aware they could be followed, and probably will keep an eye on their trail at some point.  Perhaps here they broke up the wagon, and sorted through the cargo.  If you're going ahead, Fluke, we'll cover you with our missile weapons."

*Sargon will step off the trail, trying to gain a different vantage point than the rest of the group, but will try to keep an eye on Fluke*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 4, 2005)

*Once Fluke has scouted past the pieces of wood without drawing aggression, Torug moves forward and examines what he believes to be broken boxes, seeing if the kobolds left any clues...*

*Meanwhile, Torug scans the trees for anything potentially hostile*


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 4, 2005)

*Tyralis nods at Sargon's suggestion, and splits off in the other direction, his bow drawn and an arrow nocked.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2005)

Fluke intends to follow the trail, staying hidden above all else.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 9, 2005)

*The trail goes next to the vine-covered hillock, going further directly south.  As Fluke passes the vines, they begin to writhe and shoot out to grab him, missing him my inches!*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon hesitates, reluctant to reveal his postion unless the halfling really needs him.  If Fluke is caught, he'll rush forward and slash at the vines with his glaive.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 9, 2005)

Fluke darts past the vines, trying to avoid their grasp as best he can.  If it appears that he has moved beyond their grasp, he wipes his forehead with his sleeve thinking to himself, _Few, that was a close one._  He then continues to follow the trails.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 9, 2005)

*Torug tries to get a clear look at the danger Fluke is in -- primarily the vines surrounding him. Do they look clearly malevolant? Passive? Controlled?*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*The vines, if Torug is any judge, look hungry.  Fluke runs away from the vines as fast as his legs can carry him.  The vines seem to crawl after him, but are stopped short by their own roots.  Following the trail, Fluke sees light wagon tracks.  The cargo they had must have been unloaded back there somewhere.  Kobold tracks around it show it was pushed.  About fifteen minutes later, the woods run right up against the dizzying drop to the Deepwater River below.  A drop of well over sixty feet shows where the wagons went, and why no trace of them were found.  They were pushed over the edge.  Since there are no kobold tracks on the ground going back, Fluke checks the trees.  Ah ha, they took the tree road back... all the way back to the cave.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2005)

_"Sneaky gits."_ Fluke says under his breath.  In an effort to sneak past that nasty plant, Fluke will follow the tree path as well on his way back to the group.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon follows Fluke.  "Kobolts aren't this smart, are they?  They've got someone leading them.  We must be careful."

_
OOC:  What cave?  Did we see one?  In any case, thanks for taking this up again, Isida!_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

*There is a cave opening behind the curtain of hungry vines.  As long as you stay near the trees, you're safe from the vines.*


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 14, 2005)

Tyralis, Elven Ranger

*Tyralis waits for the group to return, nervously scanning the trees, his bow at the ready*


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 15, 2005)

*Sargon the Barbarian*

"So.  The kobolts have an enchanted vine to protect their cave.  Big gardeners are they?  Well, there's one way to take care of that.  Fire.  Or we could ambush them when they leave."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 16, 2005)

"I say we burn it down. If we are lucky, there's only one entrance to their hideout, and once they see the fire they'll try to escape -- right into our hands. If we wait, we could be here for days. In fact, we don't even know they are in there, and not out ambushing someone else. Waiting around means waiting in unfamiliar territory; one that the kobolds _are_ familiar with -- a distinct disadvantage. I say we act now, while we still may hold the element of surprise."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 16, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon rumages in his pack.  "We'd need some oil, I'd think.  I have some flint and tinder and some tindertwigs, but that won't burn living plants."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2005)

Provided that Fluke has returned to the group he says, "We can avoid the plants if we travel by trees."


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 18, 2005)

*Tyralis, Elven Ranger*

Tyralis nods, and stretches.  "Fair enough - trees are a fine way to travel.  Can the rest of you keep up?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

*Where shall you travel to?  The tracks end at the cave mouth (which is covered with vines) and at the cliff that drops into the Deepwater river.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 20, 2005)

"I'm not one for tree-climbing and jumping and swinging. Best we find another way," says Torug.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

"Hmm. the trees would be preferable, but we need to all get into that cave somehow. Unless we wanted to set an ambush of our own.  I vote on trying to burn those vines out though, might smoke those little buggers out." says Fluke as they discuss the plan.  He is not one for planning much of anything though and prefers direct action, chance and risk.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 22, 2005)

*Tyralis nods shortly.*  "As good a plan as any - even if they don't come out, the vines will be gone.  Let's act on it."  *He turns to his pack, checking to see if he brought any oil or flint.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

OOC - It seems several have torches and flint and steel, but no one has oil.  Fluke has some alchemist's fire however.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 23, 2005)

*Sargon*

"Living plants do not burn well.  We could simply attack with arrows and what flame we have, but this would certainly draw a response from within.  I think we should take the second option.  Set an ambush and attack.  We could find cover behind various trees and bushes.  If an force emerges from the cave that looks beatable, we would let it gain some distance from the cave, then converge, cutting off retreat."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

*Burning plants or hiding and waiting?  While you debate you note that the woods are reasonably quiet, but not overly so.  You hear nothing from within the cave, and see nothing other than blackness within it.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

*As you wait patiently for the kobolds to come out, you find lunch and then dinner slipping by.  The sun begins to decend below the horizon, and still nothing has moved in the forest other than animals.*


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2005)

*Sargon the barbarian*

"I suppose we could head back to town and buy some oil, now that we know where this cave is.  But I think we're better off waiting.  I'll take the first watch.  Come to think of it, perhaps we should back away a bit.  Those little buggers can see in the dark can't they?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2005)

Fluke gets quickly bored and wanders away from everyone else following the cart tracks again.  Finding nothing new he wanders in and out of the camp before volunteering, "Maybe someone could go in there and see if there is anyone home.  I can get in by the trees.  Trust me if anything is in there I'll try to get there attention then boot it back out over the trees.  That should get their attention."


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 3, 2005)

"Let's wait the night out -- I'll take last watch. First thing in the morning, we get back to town and get enough oil to burn down this whole forest... who knows how resistant those things are..."


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I can get in by the trees.  ."[/color]



_
OOC:  I guess we need some clarification on that.  Could we enter the cave while avoiding the vines if we climbed up a tree and got over the vines?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

*The vines grow up from the soil in front of the cave, crawl up the sides, and then hang down in front of the entrance.  You could not get in by climbing a tree.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 3, 2005)

_[ooc:ah okay I thought when you said: "Ah ha, they took the tree road back... all the way back to the cave." You had literally meant that the tree road went all the way into the cave. my bad.  

ps. Fluke's impatience is a character trait not a player one.  I'm having a great time with the game so far.]_

"We could just try to hack at them too, there are quite a few of us." says Fluke, really hoping for something more exciting to do.


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2005)

*Sargon the barbarian*

Sargon frowns at Fluke's suggestion.  "Attacking the vines would surely warn the occupants.  They could lay into us with arrows.  Let's head back a way and set up a camp.  If they haven't come out by morning, we can review our options.  Going back to town for oil might be a good one.  If we have the cash for it."


----------



## dead_radish (May 3, 2005)

*Tyralis shrugs.*  "Enough of us are armed that I would think we could chop them apart easily enough.  But fire might be a safer option.  Clearly they were put there to deter entrance.  Do the kobolds enter here, though?  Do they have a pact with the vines?  Or do they have another entrance?"  *He begins to check for tracks to see if he can answer his own question.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

"I think they go in here.  Alright so we wait out the night nearby then head back to town." replies Fluke acquiessing to the other's more cautious approach.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

*The night passes quietly, without so much as a broken twig or hooting owl to startle you.  As the dawn comes, you find yourselves tired and covered with dew, but otherwise fine.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2005)

Waking late the next morning, Fluke brushes himself off and says, "So back to town?  Hope these vines will burn when doused with oil."  He then leads the crew back to town to the general store, purchases lots of oil and leads them all back.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2005)

Sargon grumbles as the fight is delayed.  "I supose you won't catch me hanging out in a tree waiting for some kobolts to come by.  Back to town it is."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

*The general store keeper looks at the lot of you bleakly.*

"So, ye find anything of interest, or ye buying this oil jes fer burnin' the forest down?" he asks as he packages up ten flasks of oil.

*That done, and price paid (twice double, because of the town's situation), you head back to the same area, aware of the hungry bloodhawks this time.  It takes you until nightfall to get back to the cave.  All around it, the forest is quiet.  You notice no additional tracks, though the large bones that were in the soil yesterday around the vines are gone now.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2005)

"Alrighty then, lets get started. All this standing around and wandering back and forth from town is pretty boring work.  Who wants to be the first one to toss some oil on those ugly vines?  I'll toss my alchemists fire in after we've got enough on there.  That should toast them up good." says Fluke eager to head in now rather than wait till morning.


----------



## dead_radish (May 11, 2005)

*Tyralis swings his bow of his shoulder, and rests it comfortably in his offhand, stretching his fingers.*  "I expect some wee folk might take offense to our burning - I'm going to keep an eye out for them, so they don't interfere."

*He pulls a brace of arrows from his quiver, and sticks them in to the ground beside him, then removes one of the two throwing axes he has hanging from his belt, and readies that in his main hand.*  

"I think I'm ready."


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 11, 2005)

*Torug takes one more look to make sure that the vines are still looking hostile, then commences the operation.*

"Aye, I've not got all day to sit on me arse."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*The group launches the vials of oil until the vines are thoroughly soaked.  As they are hit, they begin to writhe, shaking as if in distaste.  Fluke delivers the coup de gras as he hurls the alchemist's fire.  The entire sheet of vines goes up in flames, writhing and wiggling like dancing snakes.  It takes about an hour before the fire dies enough for you to investigate further, but all of the vines are decidedly charred, most to ash, and not a thing is moving.  Beyond the cave mouth you hear and see nothing unusual, just a natural-looking cave opening.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 12, 2005)

"Cripes, I'll be blasted if it's just a worms infested hole."

*Torug, nevertheless, unslings his morningstar and strides cautiously toward the cave opening.*


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon edges in front of Torug.  "Stay behind me.  I'll go first.  Who's got some light?"

Sargon readies his glaive/.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

"Here, I have a sunrod.  Just strike it and it will provide you with enough light."  Fluke says handing his light to whomever wants to carry it.  Being the sneaky one, he doesn't want to carry the light, but will if no one takes it.  Then he takes a position at the back of the group, hoping to sneak off and find some buried treasure.


----------



## dead_radish (May 12, 2005)

Tyralis considers for a moment.  "Wait, wait - let's think about this.  It's going to be a narrow tunnel, most like.  If we're moving in single file, we need to work this out.  Sargon, you've got the longest reach - you can take the second spot, so you don't get tangled up.  And you can easily swing your weapon over Torug's head, couldn't you?  Let the dwarf take the point, then you follow.  Fluke can be protected in the middle, and I'll stand behind, guarding the rear.  If need be, I can likely put an arrow in something without striking you."


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon seems somewhat dumbfounded by Tyralis' suggestion.  A strong young warrior like himself should always take the lead.  Shouldn't he?  Yet the ranger's suggestion was valid.  

"Very well.  Fluke, can you hold the sunrod?  I need both hands for my weapon."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

"Fine I'll take the sunrod." says Fluke pouting about having to stay in the middle of the group.  He really was looking forward to leaving them behind and sneaking off.

_[ooc: wait so the rogue is now the most fragile party member? doh!]_


----------



## dead_radish (May 12, 2005)

*Tyralis nods, satisfied*  _At least this group can take suggestions.  And besides, it gets that dwarf in front of Korgan, so the tough bugger can shield him._  "If you need to pass the torch, Fluke, I'm sure one of us can hold it for a time."  

OOC: I think so - our magic support and our fighter seem to have fallen by the wayside, and I figure they wandered off.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*Prendalin and Korrim chose to stay in town, not wanting to waste more time, and figuring they could get more interesting work elsewhere...*

*Walking inside the cave, you go down a short passage.  Tyralis notices faint kobold tracks all over the place, but it seems they've been purposely muddled.  You get to the back of the cave, where it abruptly ends in a roundish chamber barely six feet high.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

"Nothing here?!" Fluke groans in disgust.  "This can't be the wrong place, I found tracks, I found the wagon. I mean where else could they have gone the little buggers."


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 13, 2005)

"Blast! They must have seen us and gotten out during the night. Or else there's another exit to this mudhole."


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2005)

*Sargon the barbarian*

"Can't you, like, look for secret passages or something?"  Sargon whacks on the walls a bit.  Perhaps he could tell if one sounded hollow.


----------



## dead_radish (May 13, 2005)

*Tyralis nods.* "We should spread out some and look.  The tracks here have been muddied up, probably only purpose - they're disguising something...."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2005)

*The group searches the cavern, knocking on the walls, looking for cracks, and feeling for drafts.  Finally, in a small crevice, Tyralis finds a piece of the wall that moves underneath his touch.  Beyond is a black hallway, narrow and low, made of hewn stone and fitted rocks.*


----------



## dead_radish (May 13, 2005)

*Tyralis nods, satisfied.*  "The day I'm outsmarted by a kobold, I'll cut the tips off my ears.  You want to check down the tunnel, Fluke?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2005)

"Aw, thank the gods.  Tyralis, that'll do it." Fluke heads down the hallway all sneaky like.  He does his best to stay quiet and hidden.

_[ooc: Hide +14, Move Silently +12]_


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2005)

*Sargon*

*Sargon frowns at the narrow passage.*  

"Good job, Tyralis."  Sargon mulls cutting his own ears off, and decides he'll remain quite on that subject.  He doesn't have much experience with Kobolts.

_OOC:  How narrow and low is the passage?  Would Sargon's Glaive still be effective?  If not, Sargon will leave it, and weild his war hammer._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*The passage is narrow enough that you'll have to walk single file, and barely five feet tall.  It looks as if it gets smaller further in.  Fluke goes in carefully, moving slowly, trying not to miss anything.  The walls are wet and slimy, with patches of wet moss covering them.  Just ahead the path dips down.  Fluke suddenly realizes that two of the wet moss patches are a bit too round and perfect to be natural, and they're set right across each other in the passage.  Someone Fluke's size could walk by, the dip giving them plenty of clearance if they ducked their head.  But someone of larger stature would walk right in front of these odd slimy patches.*


----------



## Manzanita (May 16, 2005)

*Sargon the barbarian*

"Damn kobolts.  Little shrimps.  When will I meet some enemies worthy of my blade."  *Sargon continues to grumble in this fashion as he follows Fluke and Tyralis down the passage, keeping his glaive in hand.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

*Fluke murmurs back to the others about the strange slimey patches.  He pauses and searches the place carefully, and discovers something.  The dip in the passage has something under it.  It seems to be a fragile pottery container hidden under the dirt, probably filled with something unpleasent.  A creature the weight of a kobold would probably be able to cross over it with no difficulties, but anything heavier than that would release what's inside.  As Fluke examines it, figuring out how to get it out without breaking it, a pair of hideous creatures dart out of the slimey patches at Fluke.  One snatches a mouthful of flesh from the halfling's back before both retract back into the wall at blinding speed.*

OOC - Fluke takes 4 damage.

Initiative:
Tyralis - 23
Hideous Creatures - 14
Sargon - 10
Fluke - 9
Torug - 7


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 22, 2005)

"What the -- ?"

*Torug curses quietly, as he was not one of the first ones to go into the tunnel, and is now stuck near the back of the group. His morningstar is already unslung, and he looks around the back to make sure nothing is ambushing them from that direction.*


----------



## Manzanita (May 23, 2005)

*Sargon*

"Hey!  Step back, Fluke!  Those things look dangerous."

*Sargon, avoiding getting too close, draws back his glaive and jams his glaive into the 'hole' where the creature emerged.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2005)

"Bloody hell, that hurt!" says Fluke a little too loudly.  He draws his sword ready to slice one of those ugly critters if they try to bite him again. Then thinking better with Sargon's warning he steps back from the hole.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

*Fluke dives underneath Sargon's legs, the tunnel being so cramped he really can't get to the side.  The hideous creatures remain in the walls for now, as no tasty treat is in front of them.  Sargon jams his glaive at an unnatural angle, the butt nearly catching Torus's skull as he tries to stab sideways into the left hole.  Sticking it in, he hears a fail squeal, but nothing else.  Drawing back the glaive, he sees something sticky and green on the tip.  Torug sees nothing coming behind them which is a relief.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
Tyralis - 23
Hideous Creatures - 14
Sargon - 10
Fluke - 9
Torug - 7

Fluke retreats, creatures stay hidden.  Sargon may have hit something, and Torug watches for ambush.


----------



## Manzanita (May 23, 2005)

Sargon, liking the distant strike strategy he's using, tries it again, this time jambing his glaive into the other hole.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 23, 2005)

*Torug stays the hell out of the large man's way, unless he gets a clear opening at a hostile.*


----------



## dead_radish (May 23, 2005)

*Tyralis grins a bit.*  "Targets, eh?"  *He draws back his bow, ready to place an arrow in either of the cretaures if they re-emerge.*

_OOC: Readied action to attack the first one that he sees._


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2005)

*Fluke will remain where he managed to tumble to, with his rapier out he is ready to attack if anything pops its head out again. He holds his wound absentmindedly with his other hand.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*Tyralis draws his bow, trying to see around Sargon.  The creatures do not bother to re-emerge from their lairs.  Sargon pokes his glaive into the opposite hole, just missing Tyralis' head.  There's a faint squeal and a squishing sound, and Sargon sees fresh slime on his glaive when he withdraws it.  Fluke kneels nearly underneath Sargon, as there is nowhere else to stand and strike at the creatures, but nothing further happens.  Torug waits.... and the creatures still do not come out.*

--------------o-----
..Ty..T.....S/F........
--------------o-----

OOC - 

Initiative:
Tyralis - 23
Hideous Creatures - 14
Sargon - 10
Fluke - 9
Torug - 7


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 1, 2005)

"Stupid ambush predators.  Does anyone have a hunk of meat we could dangle?  Or some alchemist's fire we could splash in there?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

"I think Sargon got one of them.  Hey can you stick that big spike down the other hole and try to get the second one?" Fluke says from beneath Sargon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Sargon can try to get his glaive farther down the hole, but the tunnel is too low and too narrow to really get it down there.  There is no fresh slime the second time around, and Sargon thinks he missed it.  With a bit of ingenuity, the group can tie a dagger at an angle to the glaive.  This way the blade can be pushed down into the holes without having to try to break the glaive in two.  Sargon keeps plunging the dagger in until the squealing and moving stops.  Satisfied that the things are dead, Fluke can carefully dig out the ceramic trap and carry it further down the corridor so no one can inadvertantly step on it.*

*Kobolds are annoying little buggers, tending to have their lairs behind labyrinths of corridors and traps.  As the group moves further into the corridor, it begins to close down to a level where the larger members of the party have to crawl on hands and knees.  Fluke finds another ceramic trap, a pit trap, and a trip wire that would have brought rocks down on peoples' heads, and deals with each one carefully.  Then the place begins to divide into lots of little passages.  Tyralis moves up to see what he can see.  While the kobolds have gone down all the passages, probably to confuse trackers, there's one that had deeper impressions, as if the kobolds on this path were carrying heavy objects.*

*Now knowing where to go, the group proceeds more swiftly, though with a healthy dose of caution.  Fluke manages to uncover a few more traps before his luck runs out.  Tyralis sends a knee right into one of the ceramic traps, which proves to be filled with shards of metal and glass, as well as thorns and something both smelly and sticky.  Tyralis feels a burning sensation as he eases back and plucks out the bits of glass and metal.  It's not a bad wound, but it hurts like the dickens, and is going to make walking difficult.*

*Another dozen yards and the group finally reaches a hatch-like door.  Listening carefully, Fluke hears nothing.  Opening the door and sliding through, the group finds themselves in a small cave.  Off to the left is a small corridor that's actually tall enough for everyone to stand, lined with two doors on each side, and continuing onward into the darkness.  They can see a faint orange glow at the bend of the corridor.  Other than that, there's no light sources.  It's oddly warm in here, and smells of both sulfer and truly bad stew.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 4, 2005)

*Tyralis sniffs, then grins.*  "Mmmmm.  After we remove them, we can eat!  Maybe one of them will know how to fix up my leg too...."  *He draws his bow again, and creeps to the corner, trying to peer around the corridor.*


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2005)

*Sargon*

"Stay back and use your bow, Tyralis.  Fluke, you've done very well so far dismantling those traps.  You have proved your worth.  Do you wish to sneak ahead, or would you proceed behind me?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

OOC - Tyralis, your movement is reduced by ten feet until you get healed, just FYI.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 4, 2005)

*Tyralis nods.*  "Sure enough."  *So saying, he readies his shield, makes sure he has a handaxe within easy reach, and draws his battleaxe, limbering his arms up.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

*Fluke carries the torch, because everyone else is wielding a two-handed weapon of some sort.  The four doors in the corridor are made of badly-abused planks poorly nailed together.  The first door reeks of unwashed bodies, and smells like a cacophany of snores.  The second door is quiet, and doesn't smell like much of anything.  The third is the same as the first, and the fourth has a faint glow of firelight beneath it.  The bad stew smell is coming from the fourth door, and you can also hear some very out of tune humming coming from behind it.  The glow is a bit brighter here, but you can't tell where it comes from due to the bend in the corridor.*

|.....|
1.....|
|.....3
2.....|
|.....4
|.....|
|glow|
/...../


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 6, 2005)

"Well," whispers Torug, "I reckon that glow there's just a bit suspicious. Darned lizards want to spring a trap, I say."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2005)

*Sargon*

"They can't know we're here, can they?  Still, the littel buggers can't fight a fair fight, so doubtless, they've got a few traps.  But probably easily avoidable since they themselves must travel here frequently.  Still, good point.  Perhaps you should go first Fluke.  I say sneak down to the door with the sounds behind it and if you get there OK, I'll follow.  I'll tear through the door and start killing the little bastards."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 6, 2005)

*Tyralis nods.*  "They like as not have something up their sleeves.  But I don't relish the idea of fighting them from two sides - if we start with the first door, and work our way down, we're less likely to be pinned in....  Fluke, can you sneak in to the room and check it out without getting caught?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

"Yup I can make it without getting caught, I'll check for more of those sneaky traps too, the little buggers sure are fond of them." replies Fluke heading slowly towards the door that Sargon indicated.  He takes care to remain hidden and to check for traps along the way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Fluke realizes it will be impossible to hide with a torch in hand and reluctantly exstinguishes it.  The glow from further down the hall will have to suffice.  He approaches the first door and examines it for traps.  He does find a simple trip-wire that's camoflauged by the cracks in the door, but probably the inhabitants step over it out of habit.  Only an outsider would trip, and thus give the inhabitants of the room time to react.  The hinges are luckily made of leather straps, so at least there's no squealing metal hinges.  Carefully poking open the door, Fluke almost gags at the stench that pours out.  He can only make out a few forms in the dim light, which seem to be kobolds curled up on pallets made of old rags.  They wear leather armor and have a collection of swords and daggers by their hands.  Judging by the snores, there have to be more than the three Fluke can see.  None of them seem to react to the door opening.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Fluke sneaks up to the first one in the room and with his dagger, silently slits the creature's throat, delivering a coup-de-gras.  If the creature makes no sound he will continue to remove the sleeping threats one by one.  If some of them look like they are waking, he will escape quickly behind his friends.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Fluke moves very, very quietly and slowly to avoid tripping over something and setting an alarm.  Moving from throat to throat, he quietly slits them and leaves the blood to soak into their rag pallets.  Going mostly by feel, he dispatches a dozen kobolds before the room is silent and snore-free.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 19, 2005)

*Torug takes a cursory look around the room to see if there's anything odd to note or to examine in greater detail.*


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2005)

*Sargon the barbarian*

*Sargon creeps in after Fluke finishes his grisly chore.  He gapes at the carnage the little halfling has wrought.  He clasps the small man's shoulder.*

 "I am indeed greatful to have you at my side.  You have done good here, today.  Now let's keep moving and hope our luck holds."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

"Those little buggers dont deserve any better, stealing from Keylaran and the others.  Come on lets have a look at the whats in the next door (3)." Fluke says having returned to the group.  He then moves quietly up to the door, listens to see if he can hear anything more from there, then checks to see if the door is locked or trapped.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 20, 2005)

*As Fluke moves on, Tyralis moves methodically through the room, searching for peepholes, concealed doors, arrow slits, etc.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Fluke moves carefully on to the third door, snipping another tripwire, and slowly opening the door.  At the same time, Tyralis moves into the first room and feels around for any concealed exits or whatnot, doing it mostly by touch in the darkness.  Disturbingly, he finds one hatch in the floor that opens downward.  It was under a seemingly innocent empty bundle of rags.  And it's open.  

The door opens under Fluke's gentle touch.  He spies many kobold bodies lying down, snoring loudly.  That does last long, as the kobolds sit up quickly, firing with deadly accuracy.  Two bolts strike him high in the chest, and Fluke drops to the floor, senseless.

OOC - Fluke takes 11 points of damage, going -4 and dropping.
Initiative
Tyralis - 20
Sargon - 18
Fluke - 15
Kobolds - 13
Torug - 8


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 23, 2005)

*Torug moves quickly to the other halfling's side, doing whatever he can to diagnosis the wounds before closing his eyes and muttering a few prayers to his god.*

_Lord of Storms, see the havoc this ally of mine has sown! Help his to his feet._

[OOC: casting _Cure Light Wounds_]


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 23, 2005)

*Sargon the barbarian*

*Sargon sees his little buddy fall, arrows protruding from his chest.  This comes as no surprise.  The tall barbarian's respect for Fluke has increased steadily as this adventure has proceeded, but he knows, as he's always known, that no magic, and no sneaking around will win the day.  It always comes down to cold steel - and probably HIS cold steel!*

*Sargon charges around the corner and into the room, into the midst of the kobolts, swinging his glaive, and perferably positioning himself to be able to hack numerous ones to pieces if they try to shoot arrows w/in range of his glaive.*

_OOC:  Glaive +4 1d10 +4, combat reflexes give add'n 3 AoOs/round._


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 23, 2005)

*Tyralis curses, and spins.*  "There's a trapdoor in the first room!"  *He moves to position himself so that he can see some of the little buggers with bows, and returns fire at the nearest one.*

OOC: Not sure how close I can get - if w/i 20', toss a handaxe, otherwise, use the bow.  +3 Handaxe, +4 bow.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Fluke gurgles quietly on the ground, blood seeping from the wounds in his chest.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

Tyralis runs out of one room and in front of another.  Pulling out his bow as he runs, he fits an arrow and shoots, missing in the darkness.  Sargon, on the other hand, charges into the room and positions himself for maximum carnage.  The dim light can't slow his reflexes, and he downs one before the little rat even had time to blink.  Three others tried to strike him with arrows while he was close, but he chopped the heads off of two for their trouble.  

The others send arrows at him with squeaks of fear, but only one hits, sticking in the fleshy part of this thigh.  The gleam from their eyes disappears, and the sounds dim.  Perhaps they're running?  Fluke contiues to bleed, but Torug darts in and calls upon the Lord of Storms to heal him.  An arc of electricity leaps from Torug's holy symbol to Fluke's chest, incinerating the arrows and closing the wounds, leaving tiny, lighting bolt scars behind.

OOC - 
Tyralis - 20
Sargon - 18
Fluke - 15
Kobolds - 13
Torug - 8

Tyralis moves and shoots, but misses with a 6.  Sargon hits with a 23, dealing 11 points of damage, dropping one.  Fluke bleeds.  Three close kobolds try to his Sargon, he AoOs them and hits with a 20 and does 11 points of damage dropping another one, misses with a 7, and hits with a 21 and does 13 points of damage, dropping a third.  All of them miss shooting at Sargon but one who hits with a natural 20 (unconfirmed crit) and does 1 point of damage.  Torug heals Fluke for 6 points of damage.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

"Come on now, sit up," Torug urges Fluke. "Just stay still, and you'll be alright. Stay low, the big guy may need help."

*With that, the halfling pulls his morningstar, and looks around for any kobolds. He'll follow the others if they give chase, but won't let Fluke out of his sight.*


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 26, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon growls  and continues to strike at what kobolts remain.  "Keep the light here!"  he shouts.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Fluke remains where he is, thanking Torug for waking him.  He reaches round for his light crossbow and fits a bolt into it staying prone.  He will stand and fire next round if there is anything to fire at.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 27, 2005)

*Tyralis scans the area quickly. looking for any targets.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

The area is very dim, as Fluke had to put out the torch.  Rekindling it, Tyralis finds the room empty of kobolds.  The group searches the place and discovers another small trap door hidden underneath a pile of rags in the corner.  There's some faint sounds of scrabbling that gets steadily quieter until the place is entirely silent.  Except for that faint, out of tune humming from the last door.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 29, 2005)

*Sargon*

*Sargon wipes the disgusting kobolt remains off his glaive on their bedsheets.*  "One more door.  Then we can come back and search under these trapdoors.  Are you alright, Fluke?  If so, are you up for leading again?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 29, 2005)

"He's still weak," said Torug. "From the looks of it the healing just barely got him concious. Perhaps you should lead."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Sargon wipes the disgusting kobolt remains off his glaive on their bedsheets.*  "One more door.  Then we can come back and search under these trapdoors.  Are you alright, Fluke?  If so, are you up for leading again?"




"Um yeah not so much.  Perhaps I can let you folks open the doors in the future, after I check 'em of course.  Thanks Torug, feeling oh so much better than you know dead and all that."  Fluke says massaging his sore but thankfully punctureless chest.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 29, 2005)

*Tyralis casts around the room for a heavy chest, or at the least, a hefty bed.  Anything he can find to block the trapdoors, to be sure nothing clambers out after the group has moved on.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

The rooms are distressingly free of heavy furniture.  The kobolds slept on bundles of rags, and kept their possessions either in sacks or on their persons.  He could jam the trapdoors with one of the daggers left behind however, and that will have to do.  There's little value left behind other than about a dozen daggers of decent make.  You have two doors left, one that's quiet and smells of nothing really, and other with a faint glow underneath it, some out of tune humming, and the scent of bad stew.  The passageway continues past the doors, and an orange glow is coming from around the corner in the tunnel.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 29, 2005)

*Tyralis finishes spiking the trap doors, and shakes his head.*  "That'll have to do - watch for the buggers coming up behind us, eh?"  *He then pulls out his battleaxe, and readies his shield, then gestures at the smelly glowy room.*  "Given their lack of culinary skills, I suspect the rest of our friends are in there.  It's very likely they're expecting us, so be ready for an ambush."  *He moves to the door, and waits for Fluke to check it for traps.*


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 29, 2005)

*If the group decides to open the door, Torug casts _Bless_ on the group first.*


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 29, 2005)

*Sargon*

"Yep, into the kitchen."  Sargon whispers.  "I'll lead after you check for traps, Fluke."

_Sargon wil barge on in there and kill any kobolts he can see with his Glavie.  +4 1d10 +4_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Fluke moves very quietly to the door with the glow and checks it for traps and or locks.  If he finds a trap he will disarm it and like wise a lock, pick it.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Though there's no trap, this door does prove to be secured.  Not by a lock, but by a bar.  Using a slender blade, Fluke can lift the bar up from the other side and get the door open.  Inside is what appears to be a kitchen of some sort.  Cupboards line the walls, and hunks of meat dangle on hooks.  A large, scarred table is covered with ends of vegetables and bits of meat.  The glow comes from the truly enormous stew pot in the back of the room.  It's set over a stove that's vented out through a pipe in the wall.  The stove is open and a supply of wood is stacked nearby to fill it.  Standing on a stool is an older kobold wearing britches and a stained apron.  He stirs the pot, humming tunelessly and loudly.  His back is to you and he seems to have not heard you come in.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Fluke reluctantly moves aside having opened the door, allowing Sargon to move in.  He really thinks things will get out of hand if only he could sneak up and slit that old kobolds throat it would be over sooner.  The pain in his chest reminds him to wait until he has had a chance to rest before trying that again.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 29, 2005)

*Seeing the old kobold alone in the room, Tyralis motions everyone to silence.  He points at Sargon, then at Sargon's weapon, then at the kobold, and makes a running motion with his fingers.  He then points at his bow, and mimes shooting an arrow.*

OOC: If only I had ranks in innuendo....


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 30, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon creases his brow in confusion at Tyral's hand motions, but quickly gets to direct action, as his his wont.  He dashes forward and attempts to split the old kobolt's skull.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2005)

Sargon rushes in, and in a single stroke crushes the skull of the elderly, deaf, lame kobold cook.  He falls into the stewpot, adding another layer of stink to the stew.  The kitchen holds little of value, other than some foodstuffs and trail rations that don't seem spoiled.  Checking the place for secret doors, Tyralis finds one in the bottom of a chest.  He spikes it as well, just in case.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Fluke follows the others in and checks around.  With no other exits from the room, he suggests they move quickly and quietly back out to the rest of the rooms.*


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 8, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon frowns at the death of the old, but quickly moves his mind onto the next thing.  "Yes, Fluke.  We must keep moving quickly.  You first; I'll be right behind.  Onto the next room."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Fluke leads the way back out into the hallway and quietly to the next door that they have not checked.  He listens for a moment before checking for traps and to see if it is locked.  Provided he doesn't find anything he will open the door.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 11, 2005)

*Tyralis repeats his earlier actions as well, covering Fluke with his bow, and preparing to draw his axe if needed.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

Around the corner seems to be the source of the glow.  At one side of the path lies a steaming pit, deep inside seems to be something hot and glowing, magma most likely.  At one side, about forty feet down, is a heavy iron-bound wooden door.  The path continues onward into darkness.  No traps seem to be obvious, and Fluke and Tyralis are able to clear the corridor quickly.  The darkness beyond holds no sounds or obvious smells, while the door holds some faint wimpering and an unpleasent odor.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Fluke creeps into the room heading for the door, his movements silent to even his friends.  He'll check it for locks and traps as well before trying to open it.*


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2005)

*Sargon*

Sargon will move in after Fluke, trying to stay w/in charging range in case he gets in trouble.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

The door proves to have a heavy and crude-looking lock on it.  While made of heavy iron, it's not a simple affair.  As for traps, there's a very clever tripwire running from the door, up the frame, to a carefully balanced slab of rock that would fall upon the heads of the unwary intruder (or escapee).  By opening the door, one trips the wire and causes the slab to fall.  Fluke can snip the wire carefully, then work on the lock.  It becomes clear that the lock is quite difficult to pick, probably made by a master trapsmith.  But there are other ways to open a door...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Thinking quickly, Fluke pulls out one of this vials of acid and pours it gingerly onto the thinnest part of the lock.  He is careful to try and hold the bottom of the lock so he doesn't get any acid on himself nor does he let it fall heavily to the floor.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

With a hiss, the acid eats through the lock, and within a few moments, the lock comes free of the door.  Finally Fluke can gently set the lock down out of the way, sweat starting to trickle down everyone's faces.  It's bloody _hot_ in here!  The door is now free to be opened.  Assuming that the party wishes to proceed inside, everyone prepares themselves for battle, and Fluke cracks the door just a tiny hair to peek inside.  A small fire at the far end of the room illuminates the space reasonably well.  It's a long, narrow room, with three barred doors on either side.  As the doors are barred from the outside, you're guessing this place is a prison of some sort.  Four kobolds squat near the fire, one sharpening a dagger while the other three are bending over something on the floor.  Their bodies obscure what they're doing or what they're working on, but there's faint sounds of metal on wood.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sargon the Barbarian*

Sargon, being twice as tall as Fluke, peers through the cracked door as well, one hand comiong to rest on the halfling's shoulder, indicated job well done with the lock.  Seeing the kobolts unaware, Sargon springs into action.  Picking locks is all well and good, but when it comes to killing, Sargon doesn't need a halfling to take the lead.

He shoves open the door, and wordlessly charges the kobolts, both of his hands taking hold of his glaive as he runs.   He would like to strike the closest kobolt, leaving him a little room to maneuver _(read:  take AoOs)_ if the rest move to attack him.

_OOC:  Happy to be moving again!  With his reach weapon and barbarian speed, his charge can reach opponents 90 feet away, at +6 1d10 +4 AC 15_


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Fluke follows Sargon through the door and steps to the side to let the rest of his companions through, as he moves he draws his crossbow, loads and fires it.*

_[ooc: yays! Welcome back Isida.  

+5 ranged 1d6, 80' range]_


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 23, 2005)

Tyralis shakes his head, and prepares to follow after the crazy barbarian.  Seeing as how Sargon blocked the door until very recently, it's unlikely he'll make it to the kobolds any time soon, so he simply steps in to the room, drawing his longbow as he does, and fires at the kobold with the dagger.

OOC: Init: 14 (11+3), Attack 20 (17+3), damage 3.


----------

